

The Dot In Your Gmail Address Doesn’t Matter - carlos
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/21/psa-the-dot-in-your-gmail-address-doesnt-matter/

======
naner
The dot doesn't matter _to gmail_. It matters to other services. Way back when
I first learned about this feature, I registered for some website using
first.last@gmail.com.

Unfortunately, when I later had to verify my account through email (as opposed
to clicking a verification link) the website did not recognize
firstlast@gmail.com (my sender address) as the account owner.

~~~
pasbesoin
It does matter to Gmail, when signing in to its web interface (as opposed to
email addressing and delivery). Or, it used to. Even though you could not
create account names differing only by the presence or absence of a period,
when it came time to sign in, you needed to use whatever variant you used when
you created the account. (In my very limited experience, at least. Account
created as xxx.yyy at gmail dot com needed to sign in to the web interface as
xxx.yyy, Gmail would not accept xxxyyy as the user ID for the account.)

------
tehwebguy
I'm surprised that she thought the right thing to do would be to post this
instead of helping this other person.

She even said she received an email from the correct Sarah in 2008 so she knew
exactly how to contact her, but instead she tried to log into her Photobucket
account.

